# ecran ibook G4



## DOM21 (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour
je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je vous écrit pour un conseil sur un écran
voila j'ai fait tomber mon ibook G4 et l'écran et casser
hier j'ai acheter un écran neuf a une personne qui s'était tromper pour le sien
moi d'origine ( le casser) j'ai un N141XB-L03  Rev C1 chi mei sur mon ibook G4 de juillet 2005  (   *[FONT=&quot]G4 1,42 GHz, 14"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot], bus à 142 MHz, 512 Kio de cache L2, 512 Mio de SDRAM DDR PC2700, ATI Radeon 9550 32 Mio, disque dur de 60 Go)
celui que j'ai acheter et un N141XB-L02 samsung 
je l'ai monter et ca ne marche pas
j'allume mon ibook,j'entends le boing,le ventilateur se met en route mais je n'ai rien a l'écran
derrière sur le cache plastique ou il y a la pomme de dessiner il y a bien l'éclairage qui marche 
mais sur l'écran je ne voit rien
j'ai brancher un écran externe et tout marche bien
faut il faire une manip ou réinstaller un pilote pour écran samsung
ci quelqu'un peut m'aider ca serait sympa
                     merci   
[/FONT]


----------



## DOM21 (23 Avril 2010)

bonjour
super le site
faut peut être ce mettre a genou pour avoir une réponse


----------



## jerG (26 Avril 2010)

À priori tu aurais dû prendre un il y a peut-être une incompatibilité entre les écrans? Les connecteurs étaient identiques?


----------



## mac_eric (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

oui c'est normal que cela ne fonctionne pas car le ibook 1,42 est "spécial ":

Si tu veux changer la dalle chi mei par une samsung il te faut aussi changer l'inverter qu'il y a à l'intérieur de ton ecran hs.
ou bien retrouver la même dalle chi mei.

J'ai déja fait sur de nombreux ibook cela fonctionne tres bien.

Cordialement
Eric
nothing.man@hotmail.fr


----------

